# Reward placement



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I liked this video. We do a nice variation of reward placement. He gives good examples. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idF5Yu48Vq0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I liked this video. We do a nice variation of reward placement. He gives good examples.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idF5Yu48Vq0&feature=youtu.be


This is nice. It's clear. 



eta:
Here's a few years ago, with Michael explaining why reward placement matters:
http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php/128


----------

